
Monadic Functional Control Flow Micro-Library for JavaScript/TypeScript - gianlucaguarini
https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/fcf
======
thelazydogsback
Throw this into some already over-bracketized JSX for some code that is truly
unreadable by humans and no linter or optimizer will be able to grok. But,
hey, it's got Modad!

~~~
gianlucaguarini
If you can't read and understand that code probably you can't either use
jQuery ;)

------
tedreed
What's monadic about this?

~~~
thelazydogsback
The title.

Seriously though, I think that "fluent" interfaces are being re-branded as
"monadic" \-- I assume because you're creating or piping around bound state
and unwrapping/re-wrapping it with the various constructs.

~~~
tedreed
It doesn't even seem to be piping anything around though. The result of the
filtering certainly isn't getting piped anywhere.

If I wanted something like this I'd probably just reach for pampy and use
pattern matching. Which still isn't "Monadic".

~~~
gianlucaguarini
The result of the chain is retained in the `value` property as described in
the documentation. Mapping and composition are supported.

